# single vs double clamp seatpost



## danielgreen92 (Apr 14, 2009)

What are you guys riding? I am about 220 and just broke my stock bontrager seatpost. Should i replace it with a double clamp? Or will a better quality single clamp work?


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

danielgreen92 said:


> What are you guys riding? I am about 220 and just broke my stock bontrager seatpost. Should i replace it with a double clamp? Or will a better quality single clamp work?


 Thomson is the way to go. May cost some $$ but it's the last post needed.


----------



## danielgreen92 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thompsons are too expensive. What about Truvativ Hussefelt? They come in either a single or double clamp.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

I treat seat-posts as "consumables" (like a chain or cassette) meaning I don't expect them to last forever. Just run what you have until it fails...then buy a Thomson...it may not last forever, but it will come close.

To answer your question directly though: the double clamp Truvativs seem to stay tight longer.

Brock...


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

.243 2 bolt seatpost from jensonusa.com for $9.99 (only 28.6 size left) Sette 2 bolt from pricepoint.com. Azonic HD-1 @ jensonusa.com looks strong too.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I think Rockwerks makes a 2 bolt too .Google 'em up. I think Niagara Cycle works outof NY or J&B imports (local bike shop supplier) has them. Or save up and get a Thomson


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

zarr said:


> I think Rockwerks makes a 2 bolt too .Google 'em up. I think Niagara Cycle works outof NY or J&B imports (local bike shop supplier) has them. Or save up and get a Thomson


I put Rockwerks in the manufacturers search at Niagara Cycle Works site search. They list some Origin8 seatposts for about 24 bucks. Might be worth checking out...


----------



## flyinfatboy (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey guys.... I know as clydes the very mention of carbon is enough to make some turn their noses up but I really need to cut some weight from my ride. I am considering going with an Easton carbon seat post and handlebars and also trying out one of those insane looking saddles..... I know there has got to be some people out there who have tried these and I could really use the insight. Thanks guys


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

flyinfatboy said:


> Hey guys.... I know as clydes the very mention of carbon is enough to make some turn their noses up but I really need to cut some weight from my ride. I am considering going with an Easton carbon seat post and handlebars and also trying out one of those insane looking saddles..... I know there has got to be some people out there who have tried these and I could really use the insight. Thanks guys


Thomsons are not heavy.I'd stay with them. Best bet.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

flyinfatboy said:


> Hey guys.... I know as clydes the very mention of carbon is enough to make some turn their noses up but I really need to cut some weight from my ride. I am considering going with an Easton carbon seat post and handlebars and also trying out one of those insane looking saddles..... I know there has got to be some people out there who have tried these and I could really use the insight. Thanks guys


If you want a post that's weaker, the same weight, significantly more expensive and doesn't have as good a clamp as a Thomson, then Easton is a great choice. If you want a lighter post that's as good as a Thomson, the Thomson masterpiece is the one to get.

Easton bars are fantastic, I wouldn't hesitate for a second to recommend one (and I have no problem trusting a carbon bar, provided I know it was installed correctly). Seatposts though... IMO the only reason to get anything but Thomson is price, so why the hell are there so many inferior posts that cost more?


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

broken record... running thomson now.

effort in searching could help shave some of the cost... classifieds may have something too, like this:
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=41230&cat=all


----------



## orangedog (Aug 30, 2008)

different size...
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=40082&cat=all

and, another different size...
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=41012&cat=all


----------

